# Wednesday night Game in South Jersey



## Bardsandsages (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm looking to add a fourth and fifth member to our bi-weekly Dragonlance game.  Time is right after the death of Takhisis.   No knowledge of Dragonlance is required, and in actuality would prefer not to have a die-hard Dragonlance fan as I am rewriting history a bit.  If you can handle playing in a Dragonlance game without constantly telling the DM "But in book X this happened so that CAN'T happen..." then we'll get along fine.   

Basic premise of the campaign:

A goddess long ago banished by the gods of Krynn seeks to return to the world by taking advantage of the chaos that ensued after the death of Takhisis.  The party, for various reasons, have been contacted by this entity (who is little more that a poweful spirit at the present) and promised great rewards for helping her regain her power.  The party includes a druid, a fighter, and a monk.  They have an NPC Kender rogue with them for the meantime, but I would rather either turn the NPC over to someone or have him suffer an "accident."  But right now he's there because the party desperately needs a thief.  Also need some magical firepower.  This is an evil aligned party, but they are all working for the same entity and therefore work together.  

Ground rules:

I have a dog.  His name is Chewy and he's half-dobbie, half-sheppard.  He pretends to be vicious, everybody pretends to be afraid, but the worse thing he does is beg for food at the table.  But I mention this because if you have issues with large dogs you should know in advance.  

My home is a non-smoking home.  If you want to take smoke breaks outside, that's fine.  But no smoking in the house.  No drugs.  If you bring drugs on my property, not only will I kick you out, but I will call the cops.  What you do on your time is your business, but when you bring it to my house it becomes my business.  

No alcohol.  I own my home, and don't want some drunk wrapping himself around a tree and then suing me because I "let him" drink.

Game normally starts between 6:30 -7 pm.  Usually, folks eat before they come or order something when they arrive.  Everyone pretty much fends for themselves.  I normally have coffee and ice tea for everyone, however.

No kids, under no circumstances.

No spouse/girlfriend/significant others who just wants to watch.  It makes everybody uncomfortable.  

I expect folks to be on time.  If you are going to be late or can't make it, let me know.  You'll have my e-mail and my cell number so you can contact me.  

Be ready to game.  We only game until about 10 pm because we all work during the day.  So we don't want to spend half the session leveling characters, listening to you argue with your spouse/girlfriend/significant other on the phone, wait for you to run to the store etc etc.  We do stop and chat during gaming, but for the most part 85% of the session is spent actually playing.

You would need to come over once on a non game night to go through character creation to insure your character will fit with the party.   I am open to non-standard classes and such, so long as I have had a chance to review them first, but no home brewed pet projects.  So if you want to play some kewl class you found in a PDF you bought here on ENworld or try out some new spell or something, normally so long as I have a chance to review it first it should be cool.

I smile kindly upon players who actually give me character backgrounds to work with.  

I also respond well to chocolate and other candy bribes   

Existing members are between 26-34 years old.  I expect a maturity level in line with this age group.  Also, I'm a female DM.  I only mention this because some folks may have issues with this.  The three PCs are all male.  (Girls:  all the men are spoken for, so if you're worried about a bunch of gamer geeks hitting on you, don't.  In turn, if you think you'll get lucky, think again)

I'm in South Jersey, minutes from both 295 and the NJTP.  Pretty easy to get to my house from anywhere.  I also have decent parking, so you won't have to park a half mile from the house to get to the game.

If interested, let me know by posting!

Julie


----------

